# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Instant Flying Dalaran Hearthstone

## nohitjerome

1) Fly under Dalaran https://youtu.be/Bzd7HTjnEG8?t=62
2) Fly left around the sewers
3) Fly under the Filthy Animal Inn
4) Interact with target bind on Uda
5) Face the direction you want (I recommend facing the street outside of the inn)
6) Set your Hearthstone
7) Profit: Twitch

*Homework:
*Try to find a way to Amisi Azuregaze at the Ledgermain Lounge (it's right above the sewer, but probably possible to get there)Try to find an Alliance version (presumably works the same way, but haven't had time to test)Try to find a way to Ajay in the sewers (maybe we can interact through the wall?) - potentially useful for non-Druids if there's some kind of ledge nearby


The dream would be a way for non-Druids to land on some kind of ledge/ceiling under Dalaran or in a wall. Then you could mount just like us cool druids. If you find anything please let me know.

----------

